# Last NE4K!, Best Loop for Mt. Adams?



## wb671987 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am finishing my New England 4,000 Footers next weekend with Mt. Adams (figured "save the best for last" and have been saving this one for a long time now).  I am looking for suggestions for the most beautiful and wild loop up Mt. Adams that originates in Appalachia.  Through guidebook and internet research I am very interested in the Airline, King Ravine, Great Gully and Spur (via Randolph Path & Shortline) Trails.  However, the Northern Presidentials have so many trail options to decide between I figured I would throw a post up here.

Regards and Happy Hiking


----------



## David Metsky (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd go up King Ravine (take the Subway), down Airline.  This is assuming the weather is good.  Great Gully is nice, but doesn't have the classic feel of King Ravine.


----------



## Angus (Oct 2, 2012)

Let me play the contrarian. All my hiking to/from Madison and Adams has been via the trails referenced above on either side of King Ravine. Everytime I've gotten to Adams and looked at a map, I've always wondered about Lowe's Path or Israel Ridge Path. I have no personal experience but I might suggest you look at those. A quick search revealed Lowe's may be most popular trail to summit of Adams - what do I know! Either way congratulations.


----------



## David Metsky (Oct 3, 2012)

Lowe's and Israel Ridge are fine, but nothing really special as trails go.  Airline and King Ravine are special - they stand out compared to the other trails in the area and they start at Appalachia as requested by the OP.  If you want to add more mileage you could loop left from Appalachia and head up the Howker Ridge trail to Madison first, or the Link to Castle Ravine to Edmands Col and up Adams from there, but those may be for down the road after you finish your 4Ks.

My GF is finishing her 48 this weekend on Isolation, it'll mark the finish of my 3rd round as well.


----------

